# Word of the Week - Week 22, 2015



## SENC (May 24, 2015)

reginal - an adjective meaning queenly, of or like a queen - pronounced like Regina with an l

For utilization, see http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/praying-mantis.21191/page-2#post-269959

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 24, 2015)

Henry, is that Kevin in your avatar looking up a reginal looking creature ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (May 24, 2015)

Indeed, though she would be more reginal with one of Tony's hairsticks. He is the Reginal Turner, you know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 24, 2015)

Can you turn Reginal items using Kingwood?

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Creative 2


----------



## manbuckwal (May 24, 2015)

SENC said:


> Indeed, though she would be more reginal with one of Tony's hairsticks. He is the Reginal Turner, you know.



And if he was wearing that "thing" in the other Tony's avatar .............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> And if he was wearing that "thing" in the other Tony's avatar .............



You know me too well - I love things that make me feel risqué.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

